# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  вопрос о йога-нидре

## Александр Каирава

Харе Кришна, уважаемый Патита Павана прабху! Примите поклоны.
Как вы относитесь к практике йога-нидры? 
Чем она может помочь в жизни, или навредить?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Если вы спрашиваете о йога-нидре Свами Сатьянанды Сарасвати, то это современная методика, предназначенная для реабилитации солдат, пришедших с войны. Как медицинская методика, возможно, она и имеет свой позитивный результат, лично на мне эта методика не применялась, да и на войне я не был...

 Но вот что пишет по этому поводу Шрила Прабхупада, и понятно, что он имеет в виду немного другое значение этого слова: «В слове йога-нидра заключен глубокий смысл. Когда человек посредством самоосознания восстанавливает свою связь с духовной природой, его материальная жизнь представляется ему сном. В "Бхагавад-гите" (2.69) говорится:

 йа ниша сарва-бхутанам
 тасйам джагарти самйами
 йасйам джаграти бхутани
 са ниша пашйато мунех

 "То, что для всех существ ночь, для владеющего собой время бодрствования; когда же все существа бодрствуют, для мудреца, чей взгляд обращен внутрь, наступает ночь". Состояние осознавшей себя души называется йога-нидра. Когда человек пробудился к духовной жизни, вся материальная деятельность кажется ему сном. Поэтому можно сказать, что йога-нидра - это Йогамайя».

 Если речь идет об этом понимании, то, как вы видите, оно рекомендовано, и в принципе довольно легко достижимо. На пути духовного развития преданный часто ощущает свою материальную деятельность сном. Главное не заснуть теперь на пути самоосознания...

----------

